# Non-Javascript Snow??



## IhateSpyware (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to make snow fall on your page without using javascript? I was just wondering because I would like to have that effect on my MySpace page (cheesy reason to ask, right? -razz: ), and MySpace doesn't support javascript--just HTML, DHTML, CSS, that such. So, is there a way possible other than having several marquees scrolling down?

Thanks to whoever responds!!! :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm pissed at Myspace right now. Especially its users...

Anyway, the only method I know of is with JavaScript. What you could do is find some cheap or free hosting and make a real website. Other than that you're stuck. HTML and DHTML are simply design languages and CSS just changes things like colors or text, scrollbars, etc.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't think its possible to do it with HTML. I just had a glance through google and nothing came up with HTML.

I recommend what ebackhus said to you. Better starting of your own website. Much more convenient. :smile:


----------



## IhateSpyware (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah I figured it was going to come to that, but I'm a bum and really want it for my MySpace page. I know I can use several marquees to make a snow effect, but I'm having problems with that because when people view it on different sized screens, the marquees move positions and it doesn't look right. I guess I'm gonna have to give up with the snow idea, hah. Oh well. :4-dontkno


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Good Luck in the future !!


----------

